# Wie genau 2 Netzteile verwenden?



## theLamer (27. Juli 2009)

Hi...

[Vielleicht habt ihr zu diesem Thema hier mehr Erfahrung und spezielleres Wissen als im Netzteil-Forum, deshalb hab ich mein Thema  hier gepostet. Wenn das nicht ok ist, bitte ich einen Mod, es zu verschieben und die Unannehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen]

werde demnächst wieder benchen (Trockeneis) und habe noch ein Problem: Denke mal (ziemlich sicher) dass ein 500W-Tagan-Piperock-Teil nicht reicht, wenn ich einen i7 benchen will + HD 48xx... 

Nun will ich aber nicht gleich ein 700W+ Netzteil kaufen ("bin ich Croesus?") nur zum Benchen und da kam mir die Idee mit 2 Netzteilen... also das 500W-NT nur für CPU+Mobo+RAM usw und ein seperates Netzteil für die Grafikkarte (~350W), das ich noch hier rumliegen habe.

Hab einiges im Netz dazu gelesen, aber wie genau muss ich das anstellen? Denn die Komponenten sollten ja alle gleichzeitig gestartet werden und die Grafikkarte z.B. nicht  zeitlich vor dem Rest mit Strom versorg werden.

Also muss ich beide Netzteile gleichzeitig starten. Wie mach ich das? Hab den Schaltplan schon hier, aber wie mache ich es, dass ich 2 voneinander unabhängige Leitungen gleichzeitig verbinde?
Editiert gerne das Bild... wenn ihr eine Idee habt oder sagt mir, wo es entsprechende Bauteile gibt... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke


Und: Ja, ich will es machen. Ist ja nur für eine Bench-Session.


----------



## dot (27. Juli 2009)

Du koenntest die Power_SW-Tasterkabel zusaetzlich mit Pin14+15 des Netzteils verbinden, welches nicht ueber den 24pol Stecker mit dem Mainboard verbunden ist. Somit sollten beim Betaetigen des Startknopfs beide Netzteile gleichzeitig anlaufen. Oder Stumpfer, einfach die beiden Pins bruecken und das Netzteil startet sobald Spannung anliegt.
Schon einmal gemessen welcher Potenzialunterschied zwischen beiden Masseleitungen der Netzteile liegt?

Edit: Natuerlich alles auf eigene Gefahr!
Edit2: Ich glaube das Thema passt eher in Richtugn Netzteilforum.


----------



## theLamer (27. Juli 2009)

Also ständig überbrücken wäre theoretisch ne Lösung.... aber nicht nur eines sondern beide denke ich... also beide Masseleitungen verbinden (15 und 16 bei Netzteil 1 | 15 und 16 bei Netzteil 2) und die Kabel die in die Steckdose kommen an eine Steckerleiste mit An/Ausschalter anschließen. Dieser Schalter ist dann praktisch der An/Ausschalter für das Benchsystem.

Das müsste eigentlich gehen oder?



			
				dot schrieb:
			
		

> Schon einmal gemessen welcher Potenzialunterschied zwischen beiden Masseleitungen der Netzteile liegt?


Inwiefern ist das interessant? Habe dazu wie gesagt schon einiges gelesen, teils aber auch etwas widersprüchlich... die einen raten ab, weil das Mainboard beschädigt werden könnte und die anderen sagen, die Potentialdifferenz wäre egal... denn es gäbe ja eine Spannungsregulierung/anpassung, die ins Netzteil integriert wäre...

Stefan Payne könnte mir da vielleicht helfen... aber danke schonmal


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2009)

ich mache das ofter.....

Einfach das NT für die Grakas brücken und einschalten ....macht nichts wenn der Rechner noch nicht an ist.
Den Rechner dann einschalten und fertig.....das einzigste was du beachten mußt ist das Graka NT vorher einschalten und zum auschalten erst den Rechner ausschalten.

So brücken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also auf der Seite mit der klemmung 4+5 von rechts

Mein Kumpel (Elektriker) sagte aber das es wichtig sei beide NT in der gleichen Steckerleiste zu haben.

Frag mich aber bitte nicht warum


----------



## dot (27. Juli 2009)

Btw. wir haben doch schon einen recht netten Thread zum Thema der vielleicht ein wenig Klarheit bringt -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...man-mehrere-netzteile-ein-system-eibauen.html


----------



## bschicht86 (27. Juli 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel (Elektriker) sagte aber das es wichtig sei beide NT in der gleichen Steckerleiste zu haben.
> 
> Frag mich aber bitte nicht warum



Weil sonst die kleinen Spannungen aus 2 verschiedenen Phasen erzeugt werden könnten. Auf Deutsch, es liegen 400V dazwischen, nach Gleichrichtung können es gar 560V sein...

Schlimm ist es eigentlich nicht, denn nach der Gleichrichtung sind sich beide wieder ziemlich ähnlich...

Es gibt ja auch Schaltnetzteile, die mit Drehstom oder mit nur 2 Phasen laufen.


Zum Thema:
Soetwas hab ich auch mal mit einer 3870x2 probiert. Hat wunderbar gebootet und lief unter Windoof einbandfrei. 
Sobald eine 3D-Last die GraKa herausforderte, schmierte er ab. Habe es jeweils mit und ohne Massesyncronisation probiert...
Die 12V hab ich nicht syncronisiert. 

An Erfahrene mit soetwas: 
Könnte es an der fehlenden 12V Sync gelegen haben? Aus meiner Sicht aber recht unwarscheinlich.


Andererseits hatte ich die Erfahrung mit einer "verdoppelten Endstufe" gemacht. Sprich, ein Gehäuse mit 2 identischen Endstufen.
Sie lief erst wirklich sauber, als ich von der 2ten Platine den Controller für die Spannungsstufe (12V zu symmetrische 120V) todlegte und die MosFets mit dem Taktsignal vom Controller der ersten Platine versorgte.

Ergo wäre die sicherste Methode, die Controller der ab dem 2ten NT todzulegen und sämtliche Spannungsstufen der folgenden Netzteile an den Controller des Primärnetzteils zu hängen.
Entspräche dem, die MosFet-Anzahl zu Verdoppeln sowie der Gleichrichterdioden und einen stärkeren Trafo zu verbauen.


----------



## theLamer (28. Juli 2009)

@ True Monkey
ok danke, werde es mal so probieren (aber erst mit nem "alten" E8500 und nem P45-Board )


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juli 2009)

^^^Mach das...

Schau hier ...Q9650 und zwei 4890er mit zwei NT.......und die Grakas leben noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (28. Juli 2009)

So ein  Tagan-NT hab ich auch... 
500W?


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juli 2009)

^^600w und das eingebaute ist ein 450w BQ......was für zwei 4890er natürlich nicht reicht


----------



## netheral (28. Juli 2009)

Seid am besten mit dem Anschalten des 2. NTs sehr vorsichtig: Ich kenne jemandem, dem ist seine GTX260 abgekocht, weil er sie ausgebaut hat, die Kabel noch angeschlossen hatte und aus irgend einem Grund den PC gestartet hat (790GX und Onboard grafik -> er wollte schnell noch was schauen). Also quasi GraKa am Strom, aber nicht eingesteckt.

Naja, die Karte hat ihr letztes Bild gemalt. Ich weiss nicht, ob es auch gilt, wenn die Karte im Slot steckt, aber trotzdem macht mich das ganze sehr Skeptisch. Theoretisch wäre doch die Möglichkeit, das Grüne und ein Masse-Kabel durchzuschleifen, die beste Möglichkeit: Beide NTs starten gleichzeitig und arbeiten im Grunde wie eines.

Ich meine beim Silverstone Temjin TJ07 oder wie man es genau nennt, ist so ein Adapter sogar dabei.

Hier ist ein Review, wo man auch das passende Bild findet. http://www.technic3d.com/article-237,3-silverstone-temjin-07.htm


----------



## Dr.House (28. Juli 2009)

Ist alles halb so wild, wenn man es richtig macht. Hatte auch mein Corsair TX 750 und ein 500 Watt BQuiet für i7 und 3 x 4870  ... 

Das zweite NT was nicht am Mobo hing, hab ich mit dem Adapter von Aquatuning gebrückt (geht auch mit Stück kabel) und immer separat kurz vorm Benutzen eingeschaltet .

Professionell kann man die 2 NT mit 2 Kabeln am 24 Pin zusammenlöten, damit beide gleichzeitig anspringen und ausgehen. Wäre aber ne dauerhafte Lösung.


----------



## Friday (28. Juli 2009)

Die Netzstecker der Netzteile sollten im selben Mehrfachstecker stecken um irgendwelche Potentialunterschiede garnicht erst entstehen zu lassen. Es wäre dann sogar möglich, relativ gefahrlos auf die Masseverbindung der Netzteile zu verzichten, was ich aber trotzdem nicht empfehle.

Also Masseleitungen der NTs miteinander verbinden.

Dann kann man ohne Risiko ein noch nicht eingeschaltetes NT mit korrekter Gleichspannung "von hinten" versorgen. Also auf einer +12V-Leitung +12V anlegen oder auf einer +5V-Leitung +5V anlegen. Dadurch werden nur die Ausgangselkos des NTs geladen und mehr nicht.
Wenn ich also sowas machen will, dann verbinde ich alle Kontakte wie gewünscht und verbinde die 12V und die 5V der beiden NTs miteinander und starte dann erst das zusätzliche NT und dann einfach den Rechner.

Wenn also ein NT nur für die GRAKA sein soll, dann hat zwar die GRAKA (und der Rechner über die Verbindungsleitungen) schon Spannung weil das zusätzliche NT schon eingeschaltet ist, aber weil die Reset-Leitung on Board noch keine Freigabe hat, deshalb passiert da nichts bis der Startbefehl kommt.


----------



## Gast20140707_3 (28. Juli 2009)

wenn du da was falsch machst bb pc hatte ich schon


----------

